# Amazing Race finale OAD 5-9-10



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Couple of very smart moves by the brothers this leg. Asking to be moved to 1st class so they could get off the plane sooner, and remembering to take down their answer to the order puzzle.

Bummer that the cowboys didn't win though.

And wow did that one lez come off as a major biotch. Her own partner was embarrassed. And Caite put her in her place ... lol.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Boooo! The annoying brothers won.


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I was cheering for the Cowboys and hoping for the brothers to get a penalty for moving up to first class. I was ultimately hoping the brothers would have to wait out a penalty and the cowboys to finish in that time. I was just bitter after the whole line cutting.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Asking to be moved to 1st class seems to have been a game changer. Congrats to the bros.

Boo to the mean lesbians at the very end. Classless.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

mods - please merge the two threads.


----------



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

The Lez were indeed sore losers.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Asking to be moved to 1st class seems to have been a game changer. Congrats to the bros.
> 
> Boo to the mean lesbians at the very end. *Classless*.


I don't know which was worse, not clapping at all by the one or the slow deliberate clap that reeked of sarcasm.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

sburnside1 said:


> I was cheering for the Cowboys and *hoping for the brothers to get a penalty for moving up to first class.* I was ultimately hoping the brothers would have to wait out a penalty and the cowboys to finish in that time. I was just bitter after the whole line cutting.


My wife and I wondered about that, but I think the only rule is you cannot purchase 1st class tickets. Asking to be moved is evidently ok, and was a great move.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

LOL, both AR threads started at the exact same time.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

The brothers cheated and the cowboys let them get away with it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

jradosh said:


> The brothers cheated and the cowboys let them get away with it.


Based on neither cowboy doing anything in the airport plus the one cowboy in the ball suit not bumping into the brother, my guess is there is some rule about physical contact. I wonder what would have happened if the cowboys simply walked right in front of them in line though.

That move didn't really cost them anything though. It's a dick move, but it really didn't cost them anything.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I don't think the bros cheated. The cowboys (who are bros also BTW) were lax and paid for it.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Classless and mean egotistical women, and too bad for them. They showed they were neither smarter nor superior, and too bad for us that we had to see them for as long as we did. 

Congratulations to the brothers, they came through when it counted the most.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> I don't think the bros cheated. The cowboys (*who are bros also BTW*) were lax and paid for it.


were they really? i thought they were just affectionately calling each other a brother because of how close they were.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I'm thoroughly disappointed. I really only wanted the Cowboys to win. I thought the brothers cutting in line was mega cheap but getting upgraded to first class was smart. Too often though Jordan was just a whiny baby complaining about everything. 

I was frustrated that the cowboys didn't come up with the spinning sooner after he watched Jordan spinning in front of him. 

Wow, the ending with Caite and the lesbian was nuts! I hope the lesbian is so embarrassed watching just how petty she was. I love that she said they should have u-turned the cowboys and not the two who actually won the race.

I know why they do it but I am beginning to think they should have fewer choke points and allow teams to build up bigger leads.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> I'm thoroughly disappointed. I really only wanted the Cowboys to win. I thought the brothers cutting in line was mega cheap but getting upgraded to first class was smart. Too often though Jordan was just a whiny baby complaining about everything.
> 
> I was frustrated that the cowboys didn't come up with the spinning sooner after he watched Jordan spinning in front of him.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that sucked that the brothers caught up at the airport on the final leg there.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The producers really need to come up with a different final Detour. The put-the-race-legs-in-order cards has been done so often teams are preparing for it, which spoils the randomizing effect it should have. I suppose I wouldn't be saying that if the Cowboys had won. Despite my displeasure at the brothers' winning, though, I have to say getting moved to first class was brilliant and what won them the race.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Maui said:


> Wow, the ending with Caite and the lesbian was nuts! I hope the lesbian is so embarrassed watching just how petty she was. I love that she said they should have u-turned the cowboys and not the two who actually won the race.


That was pretty intense. For a gal that kept commenting that Caite was dumb and "on YouTube to prove it", I wonder how she feels now that she have been shown on nationwide TV to be a complete *****?


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

The competency of the cab driver again made too much of a difference. I'd like to see a breakdown of how long each team spent during each part of the leg. Remove the duration of the cab rides, and I wonder who would have won.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The producers really need to come up with a different final Detour. The put-the-race-legs-in-order cards has been done so often teams are preparing for it, which spoils the randomizing effect it should have. I suppose I wouldn't be saying that if the Cowboys had won. Despite my displeasure at the brothers' winning, though, I have to say getting moved to first class was brilliant and what won them the race.


What they should have done is have to solve some sort of puzzle to get the pieces for the final task. A treasure-hunt style escapade over the city would have been great..but then it'd take another hour of showtime.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought being bumped to 1st class would be a penalty. Would've been a first in a finale!

I certainly the lesbians got a mouthful about how hateful they were from the other teams. Maybe they will tomorrow on the Early Show.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> *I thought being bumped to 1st class would be a penalty. * Would've been a first in a finale!
> 
> I certainly the lesbians got a mouthful about how hateful they were from the other teams. Maybe they will tomorrow on the Early Show.


why?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I thought being bumped to 1st class would be a penalty. Would've been a first in a finale!


AFAIK the only rule is the must purchase tickets in Coach. They can be moved to different class without penalty.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TriBruin said:


> AFAIK the only rule is the must purchase tickets in Coach. They can be moved to different class without penalty.


this


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah, you're allowed to end up in first class, you're just not supposed to pay for it.

Of course, I missed this part of the show. I was running late getting home and my TiVo is not currently in service. I started watching just as they were arriving in SF.

Dan and Jordan? Meh...I'm OK with it, I guess. I was rooting against Brent and Caite (and Brent was being a REAL JERK early on). I'm glad they finished third...particular since Brent has been quite jerky through most of the show.

The lesbians...how is it a good idea to do that, anyway? What does one gain by acting like a complete jerk on national TV? 

I'm no fan of Caite, but I was almost hoping she'd deck her. Or that Phil would set up an extra elim for the lesbians, kicking them off the show a second time.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I understand using cabs in some countries, but in SF they should be driving themselves.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Disappointing ending. We wanted to see the cowboys win as well.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I understand using cabs in some countries, but in SF they should be driving themselves.


Considering that not many people drive in SF itself, and that cabs and Muni buses (and BART, etc.) are the primary form of transportation in SF...

(Yes, I used to live in NorCal!)

If they ended up going elsewhere in the Bay Area, maybe. Since they were in the City(tm) itself, cabs were quite reasonable to expect.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Brent looked like he had to go to the bathroom when they showed up at Candlestick. 

I was really hoping for the cowboys to pull it off!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Very disappointing ending. But I see we all agree on many points.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> were they really? i thought they were just affectionately calling each other a brother because of how close they were.


Yes, they are brothers.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Clarification on the first class rule. Is the rule you can't buy first class tickets or is it that you must buy coach tickets? Would it be possible that maybe a team could save enough money to buy both first class and coach tickets?

Also I was annoyed with the brothers cutting in line at the airport. I was hoping karma would get back at them and they would get the bad taxi driver but it didn't. To me the move was stupid and you wouldn't gain much while making some big waves (though also would lose nothing so I guess the EV is positive and therefore you should do the action). Also when the brothers got to Tonga I was hopeing the second location was still a part of the clue at ILM and they missed it.

Cowboys I am surprised 1) were not more into getting as close as possible to Jordan at ILM and b) took what seemed to be a long time to figure out to spin to read the clue.

I thought I wasn't going to be disappointed with the winner but with the editing at the front the brothers rubbed me the wrong way and so I thought that the Cowboys won it (once team model got the bad cabbie). Oh well.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

It's rather sad the lesbians couldn't just put everything behind them and show a little bit of dignity. You don't have to go up there and hug Brent & Caite, but don't screech at them and rehash crap that is all said and done. It's not funny.

This was a disappointing final leg, considering it was decided in large part by cab rides. I did really like Cord trying to mess with the Bros at the virtual reality challenge. "I need 4 90 degree turns. Shuffle!"


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Also I felt cheated with the brothers being able to use notes. It is fine to take notes and study them but if it was meant to be a memory challenge then I think it should have been done by memory without the sheet (which it looked like Jordan was using, maybe he was just holding the clue(s))

Also big props to the Cowboys buying a San Fran book at the airport and reading up on the city. Too bad that didn't turn out to be a bigger game changing move then it did. I thought maybe that would have made the Brothers vs Cowboys race a lot closer.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> I understand using cabs in some countries, but in SF they should be driving themselves.


Having them drive themselves would be a bad idea. I imagine the real possibility of speeding and other moving violations by the contestant would increase the shows liability significantly.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> That was pretty intense. For a gal that kept commenting that Caite was dumb and "on YouTube to prove it", I wonder how she feels now that she have been shown on nationwide TV to be a complete *****?


Actually I'm thinking the third letter of the alphabet.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Leaving aside the fact that I don't really like the brothers and are upset they won...

This was not a very good finale episode. It didn't seem very climatic, and seemed pretty straight forward and simple.

The challenge were sub-par, and the final challenge was stupidly easy.

By the way we were hoping the brothers got bounced for moving into first class too.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

xuxa said:


> Having them drive themselves would be a bad idea. I imagine the real possibility of speeding and other moving violations by the contestant would increase the shows liability significantly.


I don't know if this is the reason, but I'm trying to recall a finale where the teams were driving in. I can't remember any. Cabs usually play a big role. One season, a team hired a driver in Dallas - remember that?

Remember Uchenna standing there when he didn't have enough money to pay his cab driver at the finish line?


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Disappointed that the brothers won. Didn't like them at all. Count me in as another that was rooting for the cowboys to win.

Well, now the lesbians can also show how dumb they are on YouTube. Mission Accomplished. I'm glad they aren't friends of mine. If they were, I would smack them upside the head, tell them how stupid they looked, and walk away from them forever.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Very dissapointing ending.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> I understand using cabs in some countries, but in SF they should be driving themselves.


For a millions bucks I think the teams would be willing to drive over and through just about anything in their way to the finish line. Driving themselves in earlier legs? No problem by me. Driving themselves in the final leg? No way.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

kinda a blah finale.

those lesbians really showed what sourpussies they are!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

No problem with the brothers winning. They won it with both the move to 1st class and the writing down of the order of elimins. That's playing by the rules and being a student of the game. The Cowboys blew it by not realizing why the one brother was spinning and doing the same thing. Plus the editing seemed to make the memory challenge closer than it was. I'd imagine the Cowboys probably took quite a bit longer at that challenge. There was one point where the Cowboys were changing the order and said something along the lines of "I think we have it now" meaning they got it wrong a few times. I wouldn't be surprised if there was at least a half hour difference between brothers and 'boys.

Frank


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Wish the cowboys won, but not necessarily disappointed that the bros did. BTW, how many times do we need to hear "Bro" at the end of each sentence.... Bro?

The thing that got me for the final task was not the fact that it was a memory/order challenge (after all, we knew that it was coming)... but the fact that both team members could participate. In the past, as I recall, this was a Roadblock.

Speaking of Roadblocks... there were no Detours on this leg, right?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

The lesbians proved one of my typical TAR wishes.......this show sooooo needs a Probst/Survivor-esque reunion show. Sure, we know who the winner is, but I would love to see Phil question the girls and either make them eat crow or perhaps realize what itches they are on national TV and, OMG, apologize for being such a$$es.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> That was pretty intense. For a gal that kept commenting that Caite was dumb and "on YouTube to prove it", I wonder how she feels now that she have been shown on nationwide TV to be a complete *****?


I would have loved it if Caite said something like, "Something tells me you're now going to be on YouTube, too."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I still love that time didn't help the "smart" Lesbian figure out the irony of stating that they should "u-turn the other team because they are better than us"


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> I would have loved it if Caite said something like, "Something tells me you're now going to be on YouTube, too."


I thought their exchange was pretty good as it was (even if it was edited for effect).

Catie: You should have been nicer.
Lez1: Deal with it.
Catie: We _did_


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I was watching the finale at a friend's house and he asked an interesting question. Even though the annoying brothers got moved up to first class don't they still have to got through customs? Seems like that would have eliminated some of their lead.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> I was watching the finale at a friend's house and he asked an interesting question. Even though the annoying brothers got moved up to first class don't they still have to got through customs? Seems like that would have eliminated some of their lead.


or increased it...you would assume they would be first in line there and everything after that takes longer and longer and longer the further back you are in line...


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

For a while I thought the cops were still in the race. In the taxi through the episode, "we are in a very big race my friend", "alright my friend", thank you my friend".


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

The brothers were kind of boring, but other than the stupid cutting in line in the airport where it didn't make any difference if they were before or after the cowboys, they didn't do anything really objectionable in the race. I was happy for them, Jordan is clearly a huge fan of the game and even Dan seemed to be more into the race in the end. At the start he just seemed like kind of a waste of a racer.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

laria said:


> The brothers were kind of boring, but other than the stupid cutting in line in the airport where it didn't make any difference if they were before or after the cowboys, they didn't do anything really objectionable in the race. I was happy for them, Jordan is clearly a huge fan of the game and even Dan seemed to be more into the race in the end. At the start he just seemed like kind of a waste of a racer.


Wasn't Jordan the the one who pointed out Caite's video to the lesbians and made fun of her first? He's the one who planted the seed in the mind of that hateful and very ugly pair.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TomK said:


> Wasn't Jordan the the one who pointed out Caite's video to the lesbians and made fun of her first? He's the one who planted the seed in the mind of that hateful and very ugly pair.


yes! he was also the one who could recite - almost verbatim - her "answer"...


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Meh...I really wanted the cowboys to win. I thought their final talking head segment summed it up. They really did play this game with their integrity and values, and are proud of that fact. They were consistently polite, to each other, the other teams, and the locals they interacted with along the way. Out of all the teams, I think they are the ones I would most like to have as next door neighbors.

I also loved that Caite basically shut down the loser-lez with her last comment during the exchange. At least that's how it was edited. I hope that's how it really happened. She is really a nasty little woman.

Jordan and Dan? ehh. Couldn't care a whole lot less either way regarding them. They weren't the worst, but there was nothing I liked about them either.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Inundated said:


> Yeah, you're allowed to end up in first class, you're just not supposed to pay for it.


I think this is a stupid rule. Ban first/business completely or just allow it.

Anyway I wanted the cowboys to win, but I'm ok with the brothers winning.

The lesbians were indeed sore losers!!!

Anyway the important thing to keep in mind is that this is a reality show built around a race. Not the other way around!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Clarification on the first class rule. Is the rule you can't buy first class tickets or is it that you must buy coach tickets? Would it be possible that maybe a team could save enough money to buy both first class and coach tickets?


The teams themselves don't pay for airline tickets. They're paid for with a corporate credit card. I am not sure they're even allowed to buy airline tickets with their own money.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> I was watching the finale at a friend's house and he asked an interesting question. Even though the annoying brothers got moved up to first class don't they still have to got through customs? Seems like that would have eliminated some of their lead.


Is customs really that long if you're a US citizen? The last time I went through customs it was just a quick swipe of the passport and dropping off a customs form. Less than 5 minutes. It's not like customs in some third world countries where they literally strip search you to make sure you pay duty on everything.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> My wife and I wondered about that, but I think the only rule is you cannot purchase 1st class tickets. Asking to be moved is evidently ok, and was a great move.


If the airline can figure out what flight that was some attendants are in big trouble. It's against policy to allow that and in some cases a violation of FAA rules. It was a good idea though and most likely won the race for them.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I wish in the final city they just gave you five things to do in any order you wanted, and it would be up to you to prioritize it. You only have three teams at that point, so you have plenty of cameramen. You're in the US, so there's no "something isn't available" problem. And don't give them their final clues until they get on the ground in the final city. Once they've completed all five tasks, go to a specific place where they get their finish line clue. And yes, let them drive themselves in GPS-enabled cars. CBS can show maps of where each team is, and they can also assess penalties for speeding. 

This finale was a snoozer.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Raj said:


> Is customs really that long if you're a US citizen? The last time I went through customs it was just a quick swipe of the passport and dropping off a customs form. Less than 5 minutes. It's not like customs in some third world countries where they literally strip search you to make sure you pay duty on everything.


At DFW you can wait over an hour to get thru customs as a US citizen if a bunch of planes have landed in front of you.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

brianric said:


> Actually I'm thinking the third letter of the alphabet.


I saw a boat somewhere (might have been on TV) called the Seaward (C-Word).

As for the race, I really wanted the cowboys to win. I am fine with HOW the brothers won the final leg, even though I am not glad that they did. It was a smart move going up to first class. It made all the difference!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Raj said:


> Is customs really that long if you're a US citizen? The last time I went through customs it was just a quick swipe of the passport and dropping off a customs form. Less than 5 minutes. It's not like customs in some third world countries where they literally strip search you to make sure you pay duty on everything.


it depends on how many Americans are on the flight and how many agents dedicated to them...

but even if it's 5 minutes per person...the Bothers being third in line means they would be done in 10-15 minutes...the others, even if 10th in line, would be done in 45 minutes to an hour...even if you cut it down to 1 minute per person, being at the head of the line means a significant time advantage just because of customs...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Anubys said:


> or increased it...you would assume they would be first in line there and everything after that takes longer and longer and longer the further back you are in line...


This. In most FISs, the line just get longer the farther back you are in the plane.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Stay classy, Carol and Brandy. Meh.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

scottjf8 said:


> Stay classy, Carol and Brandy. Meh.


Honestly, based on the elimination station stuff, I expect Joe to be a jerk at the finale but C & B came through. Love seeing her get cut down.

Deal with THAT....


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Didn't the cowboys cab driver take them to the wrong place during the first task ? I think that was a bigger factor than getting out of the airport first. I think the brothers cab driver really helped them win.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

What bothers me about the brothers winning, too, is that they only came in 1st one other time - because they did the Fast Forward. I can't argue that they won today, and did it strategically - with the writing down of their locations for their memory challenge, and the moving up to first class during the flight.

There really wasn't any jockeying for position. I'd rather see something that allows teams to pass one another a couple of times. I'd like to see a Detour. It was anti-climatic, because we figured out 15 minutes in that the brothers would win. We never felt like there was a chance for any time to make up time.

Just make it a race to the final three (and a race not to get eliminated every episode). Then, start the final three with the understanding that this is the final race. Start them all off at the same time, and, as someone suggested above, give them all the clues, and let them figure out the best way to get things done.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

dickish move by the brothers cutting into line. They knew it was wrong, yet they didn't have any problem doing it at all. Shows a little bit of their character to do that - yes, it's a race, and no, that particular move wasn't going to help them much at all other than perhaps getting a closer seat to the front and giving them a 5-10 minute faster debark from the plane. What really helped them was moving up into First Class. I hope that there's a rider next season that makes that against the rules. It bothered me that the coords of the ILM task led the one person to the same exact spot causing the one team to have to sit and wait while the other danced and got sick. They should have done different starting points in order to end up in different spots. It would have provided a better chance for rewarding instruction following.

Too bad karma didn't come back to bite the brothers.

Crawl back down your hole you ugly, ugly witch Brandy. You'll now be famous on youtube as well but not for completely spacing and having your brain disconnect from your mouth, but for being a complete, utter, incorrigible nasty, whiney sore-loser *****.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Raj said:


> The teams themselves don't pay for airline tickets. They're paid for with a corporate credit card. I am not sure they're even allowed to buy airline tickets with their own money.


Thank you I never knew that little tidbit and wondered how on so me legs they received so little money but were able to book some of those flights and still have money left. So the money for each leg is basically just for transportation? Have there been any behind the scenes specials on making AR?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TomK said:


> Wasn't Jordan the the one who pointed out Caite's video to the lesbians and made fun of her first? He's the one who planted the seed in the mind of that hateful and very ugly pair.


Ooops, you're right, I forgot about that momentarily.  But it seemed like they had made peace by the end, he seemed to be sort of defending her to the lesbians at the end when they were running up to the stage.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> dickish move by the brothers cutting into line.


It seemed like that was all Jordan's idea. I noticed that when they kept showing shots of the line, Jordan was standing in front of the cowboys, and Dan was standing behind them in several of the shots, even when Jordan got up to the counter. Although then in the camera interview after the fact he seemed to be on board with it with his brother, but the line thing came across like he was possibly a little uncomfortable with it.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

One thing I noticed for the first time last night (it very likely has been shown before but I just didn't pick up on it) was the marker at the ticket window showing them where to line up and wait to book their airline tickets. I wondered if that had to do with being in China and having restrictions on how the tickets were purchased or if it was a way to ensure all were on the same flight and make the final leg more competitive. If it was the latter, it backfired, I would say.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Einselen said:


> Thank you I never knew that little tidbit and wondered how on so me legs they received so little money but were able to book some of those flights and still have money left. So the money for each leg is basically just for transportation? Have there been any behind the scenes specials on making AR?


The money is all for cab/boat/train/etc fares. I think sometimes we've seen them need to use it for admission to something like funiculars or gondolas, although I guess one could argue that is also "transportation".

Also, I have read in several places where they actually have to book tickets for themselves and their camera crew (iirc there are 2 guys that are assigned to each team). So, they always run up to the counters and yell "2 tickets to <wherever>!" but they really need 4.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm glad Caite and Brent came in third. I feel OK, but not particularly excited, with the result. When the cowboys didn't see the brothers at The Great American Music Hall, I knew that any appearance of closeness in the race to the finish line would just be creative editing.

Having the teams drive themselves in San Francisco usually would be a bad idea since they'd have to spend most of their time looking for parking. However, it could have worked this time (and would have added some needed drama) if TAR had blocked off some spaces at Coit Tower. (That parking lot is small and is always full of tourists during the day.) Otherwise, there is plenty of parking in the Presidio, the Fairmont Hotel (where the Tonga Room is located) garage, and Candlestick Park. 

The clue about taking the trunk to The Great American Music Hall was unclear but must have said that the teams had to walk there. Otherwise, it would not have made sense to carry it. It is at least a half hour walk down some steep hills to get there.

For those of you who want to go visit the Tonga Room, go soon. The owners of the Fairmont Hotel are fighting with preservationists at the moment over closing the place. The hotel wants to replace the Tonga Room with a large ballroom as part of a master plan to build a condominium tower at the hotel site.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I wonder if customs was dealt with as they were leaving China? Sometimes, on flights from the US to Canada, customs and immigration is at the US airport. Do they do this on occasion with US customs at foreign airports?

Note to Brandy: If I were to be memorialized on Youtube as someone stupid or someone mean-spirited, nasty and cruel, I'd go for stupid. Biotchy is a choice.


----------



## jneugeba (Jan 20, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> I wonder if customs was dealt with as they were leaving China? Sometimes, on flights from the US to Canada, customs and immigration is at the US airport. Do they do this on occasion with US customs at foreign airports?


No, this is unique to the US and Canada.

Boring last episode, I FF through most of it. I echo most of what has been said, can't really add anything new.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I wonder if such an exchange has occurred at other finish lines but they didn't show it? I feel sorry for Caite as, trying to overcome her other Youtube fame, she's now there being publicly embarrassed.

I wonder *why* TAR decided to edit this in. Is it possible Brandy was even worse than we saw and that they wanted to reveal just how horrible she was? It's just plain cruel to steal Caite's moment like that.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> I feel sorry for Caite as, trying to overcome her other Youtube fame, she's now there being publicly embarrassed.
> 
> I wonder *why* TAR decided to edit this in. Is it possible Brandy was even worse than we saw and that they wanted to reveal just how horrible she was? It's just plain cruel to steal Caite's moment like that.


Why would be embarassed for Caite. I think that last exchange helped her cause. She put Brandy in her place.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

At least the plane didn't turn back and pick up the winners 

so so season for me, I liked the cowboys best and Caite and Brent second (of the last three)


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Brandy goes on and on after the finale...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> I wonder if such an exchange has occurred at other finish lines but they didn't show it? I feel sorry for Caite as, trying to overcome her other Youtube fame, she's now there being publicly embarrassed.
> 
> I wonder *why* TAR decided to edit this in. Is it possible Brandy was even worse than we saw and that they wanted to reveal just how horrible she was? It's just plain cruel to steal Caite's moment like that.


There are lots more examples..






This is just the last. Brandy is a complete ******.

Damn you Jeremy. Should have posted before I watched.... ;-)


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Damn you Jeremy. Should have posted before I watched.... ;-)


I watched it first too. Still would have beat you.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> Why would be embarassed for Caite. I think that last exchange helped her cause. She put Brandy in her place.


I think, in general, Caite didn't do much in the race to help her cause. The final exchange was favorable to a degree.

Brandy is like Russell in Survivor HvV. There is a social aspect to this game that she never got. She was u-turned precisely cause she was such a witch that they wanted her gone. Sure, any other team would have been more strategic, but they wanted her gone more than they wanted to increase their chance of winning.

BTW, editing aside, it was pretty close. If you look at the shadows of the goal posts, they were nearly 90 degrees straight out when both the first two teams came in and much more slanted for Bret and Caite who clearly got there much later.


----------



## jneugeba (Jan 20, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Brandy goes on and on after the finale...


Carol looks absolutely aghast at what Brandy is spewing!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jneugeba said:


> Carol looks absolutely aghast at what Brandy is spewing!


I assume they're no longer together. It's pretty clear that Carol saw a side of Brandy she hadn't seen before.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jradosh said:


> I watched it first too. Still would have beat you.


You probably watch faster....


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I assume they're no longer together. It's pretty clear that Carol saw a side of Brandy she hadn't seen before.


their facebook page is pretty funny


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Alpinemaps said:


> What bothers me about the brothers winning, too, is that they only came in 1st one other time - because they did the Fast Forward. I can't argue that they won today, and did it strategically - with the writing down of their locations for their memory challenge, and the moving up to first class during the flight.


I think there should be more of a chance to jockey for first place during the final leg. Once the brothers got off to a head start and had a good cab driver then it seemed very tough for anyone to catch up. The order you get off the plane in should not determine the winner. As anyone who has flown knows, being at the back of the plane can cause a 15 minute or more delay in actually getting out. I would be curious to see how much of a headstart that gave them and how far ahead of the cowboys they finished to see how much time they gained overall.

I will slightly amend my opinion of the Brothers. Dan seemed like an amazingly good, supportive brother. It was Jordan's constant whining that turned me off the team.

Caite was a big whiner also and I got lost count how many times she said "I just want to hit you in the face right now" or some such statement.

The cowboys were one of the best teams I have ever seen on the show. Incredibly supportive. Were never shown arguing. Never bad mouthed the other contestants. And they cracked me up! The one shouting out ridiculous instructions to annoy Dan was great!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> their facebook page is pretty funny


I need to start a "Facebook needs a Hate button" campaign just for situations like this.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> . BTW, how many times do we need to hear "Bro" at the end of each sentence.... Bro?


Ugh that was driving me bat***** crazy too.


----------



## jneugeba (Jan 20, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I assume they're no longer together. It's pretty clear that Carol saw a side of Brandy she hadn't seen before.


From a People interview:

You had been dating less than a year when you started. Howd that affect your relationship?
Carol: Getting ready for the race hijacked the honeymoon part of our relationship  Our relationship was more disposable because of its newness. I cannot recommend this for new couples.
Brandy: It took a toll. Were living in different cities and focusing on being friends right now.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Steve_Martin said:


> Ugh that was driving me bat***** crazy too.


then I remember they in fact were brothers and it bothered me much less


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Oh my gravy, what a finish.



wendiness1 said:


> I wonder if such an exchange has occurred at other finish lines but they didn't show it? I feel sorry for Caite as, trying to overcome her other Youtube fame, she's now there being publicly embarrassed.
> 
> I wonder *why* TAR decided to edit this in. Is it possible Brandy was even worse than we saw and that they wanted to reveal just how horrible she was? It's just plain cruel to steal Caite's moment like that.


They showed it because TV loves drama. I'm guessing that's the worst and most protracted negative discussion they've had at the finish line shooting TAR. there's no way they weren't going to air that.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Brandy goes on and on after the finale...


It was hysterical hearing Brandy complain about Caite holding a grudge and telling her to "grow up." So very ironic.

tk


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

pendragn said:


> It was hysterical hearing Brandy complain about Caite holding a grudge and telling her to "grow up." So very ironic.
> 
> tk


Seemed like her biggest gripe with Caite was being called "lesbians".


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

jradosh said:


> Brandy goes on and on after the finale...


Wow - she just doesn't have a clue does she?

Sure, they hadn't won, but it's not just about that. Take out the person you know you can beat. Get one step further. Doesn't make Caite and Brent better players, but it is arguably a very sound strategic decision. One step forward - one step closer - they may not have been able to eliminate the Cowboys, they may not have been able to eliminate the Cops had they made that choice. Sure, it was a personal decision, but it also worked. What Crabby ***** fails to recognize is that perhaps at the final 4, Brent and Caite would have lost to them so it was a GOOD thing they took them out.

All this shows is more bitter drivel from this ugly ugly woman.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> If the airline can figure out what flight that was some attendants are in big trouble. It's against policy to allow that and in some cases a violation of FAA rules. It was a good idea though and most likely won the race for them.


When they got to the ticket counter, there was a sign that gave the hours when the counter was open. On the same sign was a list of two flights that, I believe, the counter was for. One to SFO & another to ORD.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

There's some fun reading on that facebook page (previously linked)


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

The clip of Brandy's rant is hysterical! 

Watch Carol's body language, which is pretty much limited to her eyes. She frequently looks left, right, up, down but never AT Brandy and rarely at the interviewer. She's clearly distancing herself from what Brandy's saying.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was dissapointed by the last challange....as long as you had the info written down (and who wouldn't at this point)....that challange should have taken only about 5 minutes. MUCH less complicated than the usual final challange (which is getting old).

BTW....that Lucas challange would have been a dream for me!!!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Anyone watch the Bros on the Early Show? Wonder if they said how much they won by...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> Anyone watch the Bros on the Early Show? Wonder if they said how much they won by...


Not much if the shadows are to be believed.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> Anyone watch the Bros on the Early Show? Wonder if they said how much they won by...


'The Bros' is a perfect name for them.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> Leaving aside the fact that I don't really like the brothers and are upset they won...
> 
> This was not a very good finale episode. It didn't seem very climatic, and seemed pretty straight forward and simple.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. It seemed that the finishing order was decided when Dan and Jordan weaseled their way into first class. The challenges in a final leg should be more complicated than that, so as to make the order of departing the plane less of a factor. This was a very unsatisfying ending.


Raj said:


> I think this is a stupid rule. Ban first/business completely or just allow it.


Well they're obviously not going to allow it, because that would increase production costs significantly. As for whether to ban it, why prevent teams from being able to talk their way into a good position?


Einselen said:


> Clarification on the first class rule. Is the rule you can't buy first class tickets or is it that you must buy coach tickets? Would it be possible that maybe a team could save enough money to buy both first class and coach tickets?


Even if they plane ticket money wasn't separated from the rest of the money (cash vs. credit cards), the cost of two last minute international first-class tickets would be significantly more than all the money they were given throughout the entire race, so it wouldn't even be possible. I'll bet that if you combine all the money they are given throughout the race, it's only $2-3k. I'll bet a last-minute, first-class ticket from China to the US is at least $5k.


IJustLikeTivo said:


> If the airline can figure out what flight that was some attendants are in big trouble. It's against policy to allow that and in some cases a violation of FAA rules. It was a good idea though and most likely won the race for them.


I doubt they really got moved to first class. I'll bet it was more like the flight attendants allowed them to sit there for the final hour or something.


markz said:


> I saw a boat somewhere (might have been on TV) called the Seaward (C-Word).


Wasn't that on Arrested Development?


Necromancer2006 said:


> It bothered me that the coords of the ILM task led the one person to the same exact spot causing the one team to have to sit and wait while the other danced and got sick. They should have done different starting points in order to end up in different spots. It would have provided a better chance for rewarding instruction following.


I don't think it was the coordinates that were the issue. I think it was where the person was when they were registered into the system. Clearly Caite started in a different place because she ended in a different place than where the Cowboy was.


wendiness1 said:


> I wonder if such an exchange has occurred at other finish lines but they didn't show it? I feel sorry for Caite as, trying to overcome her other Youtube fame, she's now there being publicly embarrassed.
> 
> I wonder *why* TAR decided to edit this in. Is it possible Brandy was even worse than we saw and that they wanted to reveal just how horrible she was? It's just plain cruel to steal Caite's moment like that.


I wondered that as well. They've never shown any other commentary like that between Phil and the eliminated contestants at the finish line. It's almost like they hold an impromptu little reunion and film it just in case there's anything juicy. I felt like that whole exchange was wildly out of place and not only embarrassing for the *****y lesbian, but also for the show. This show really isn't about the drama, it's about the race and the destination, so that seemed really blatant for them to edit that in after the race is over.

Having said that, I'd love to see a reunion show, like Survivor does. But I don't think it's appropriate for them to edit in one controversial comment at the end like that.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wasn't that on Arrested Development?


Yes, it was.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Didn't Jordan say that he and his bro never screwed anyone over until final three but with a million dollars on the line it full steam ahead? That is technically true but I distinctly remember them attempting to steal a cab, I think it was the detectives that were able to stop them.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sho...winning-brotherhood-dan-and-jordan-pious.html



> And what made you think to move to first class?
> 
> Jordan: I give my brother this credit because he deserves it in full. There was a flight attendant who took a liking to my brother and, at that point in the game, you have to milk it for all its worth. Dan did just that. There were a few seats up at the front of the plane that were empty for landing and she agreed to move us up for there for the last 30 minutes of the flight and, really, that's all that mattered. When we landed, we were the very first ones out of the plane and we got that 15-minute lead and never looked back.


and



> Dan: Obviously the editing has to make it look close. We probably beat them in the leg by about 25 minutes.


Lots more interesting tidbits if you read through the whole post.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I wondered that as well. They've never shown any other commentary like that between Phil and the eliminated contestants at the finish line. It's almost like they hold an impromptu little reunion and film it just in case there's anything juicy. I felt like that whole exchange was wildly out of place and not only embarrassing for the *****y lesbian, but also for the show. This show really isn't about the drama, it's about the race and the destination, so that seemed really blatant for them to edit that in after the race is over.


Before they gave her the chance to vent and look spiteful, we did see that Brandy wasn't applauding as they ran to the finish line. There's no way I remember if that's happened before, but they showed it and we could all see Carol clapping (though a slow and lackluster clap ) and Brandy not applauding at all. So we'd already seen her displeasure being displayed.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I really wanted the Cowboys to win, and I'm sorry they didn't.  Otoh, I'm very glad Brent and Caite didn't win. 

The annoying brothers really lost me last week with their horrible treatment of their cab driver in China. But they were pretty good racers, I guess. 

I just thought this was a fairly weak finale though. Not very exciting, and again, the race came down to one airline employee doing a special favor for one team. I know it's not cheating, but the employee certainly bent the rules for them, and I don't like that in principle. But of course, if I were in the final 3, I'd be begging airline employees to bend rules for my team right and left. I just don't like it as a viewer.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Idearat said:


> Before they gave her the chance to vent and look spiteful, we did see that Brandy wasn't applauding as they ran to the finish line. There's no way I remember if that's happened before, but they showed it and we could all see Carol clapping (though a slow and lackluster clap ) and Brandy not applauding at all. So we'd already seen her displeasure being displayed.


But that's my point. Showing the folded arms as Brent and Caite finished was part of the beef I have with TAR here. Since when does TAR focus on the interpersonal dynamics? There have been plenty of other teams that were eliminated due to another team's decisions, and they've never taken the time to highlight it at the Finish Line. So I'm curious why they decided to do it here.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> But that's my point. Showing the folded arms as Brent and Caite finished was part of the beef I have with TAR here. Since when does TAR focus on the interpersonal dynamics? There have been plenty of other teams that were eliminated due to another team's decisions, and they've never taken the time to highlight it at the Finish Line. So I'm curious why they decided to do it here.


I think that this is the first time a team made it so obviously personal.

The other team that was u-turned was pretty pissed off but they either got over it or decided to take the high road.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I think that this is the first time a team made it so obviously personal.
> 
> The other team that was u-turned was pretty pissed off but they either got over it or decided to take the high road.


No, they were very pissed as well, and you can see that in the Elimination Station videos, but the team they were pissed at wasn't in the final three, so there wasn't anything to show.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> No, they were very pissed as well, and you can see that in the Elimination Station videos, but the team they were pissed at wasn't in the final three, so there wasn't anything to show.


you're right - I forgot who they were mad at.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ewolfr said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sho...winning-brotherhood-dan-and-jordan-pious.html
> 
> Lots more interesting tidbits if you read through the whole post.


Looks to me like the reporter either can't spell, or didn't watch the whole race:


> Did you guys even think Caite would get as far as she did?
> 
> Dan: No. I really didnt. To be honest with you, I think I underestimated the cowboys, too. I didnt think they would get as far as they did. I will say this about Caite, she is an athletic powerhouse. Physically, she matched up with the guys on the race. It goes to show you how far physical strength can get you in this race. She was really impressive. I remember, in Malaysia, carrying the *infants* up. It was incredible. She was taking two, three *[infants]* at a time. It was impressive. Caite was very good.


LOL!!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I do agree that it was uncomfortable and out of character for TAR to do that at the finale, but that relationship/beef was a pretty big "storyline" this entire season so I guess they felt the need to address it.


----------



## BadlyDrawnBoy (Dec 24, 2001)

jneugeba said:


> No, this is unique to the US and Canada.


I've done US Immigration in Ireland before flying to the US


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

From Canadia too


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow - Brandy is insane. She also wants to have it both ways. "We played an intelligent game, we were a strong team" on one hand, but "Caite was stupid to u-turn us - we weren't a strong team" on the other hand.

She's also not very smart. She's assuming Caite and DumbModelGuy (forget his name) are using logic to make u-turn decisions. If Brandy was smart, she'd realize that Caite and DumbModelGuy aren't terribly smart, and will u-turn based on personal vendettas rather than what makes the most sense race-wise. That's why smarter teams act all nicey-nicey to "dumb" teams - that can help you out in the end!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

> Dan: Obviously the editing has to make it look close. We probably beat them in the leg by about 25 minutes.


As I said before, I wonder how much of that was from getting off the plane first? You can easily gain close to that if that plane was as big and crowded as I think it must have been.

The cowboys probably lost time on the memory challenge but they looked like the probably kicked the bros butts in lugging that chest down the streets.

23 minutes does not seem like a huge margin when they probably gained a chunk of that just getting off the plane first.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> If the airline can figure out what flight that was some attendants are in big trouble. It's against policy to allow that and in some cases a violation of FAA rules. It was a good idea though and most likely won the race for them.


What FAA rule do you think exists that covers a flight attendant moving passengers from coach into business class or first class during the flight? Sometimes they'll bump passengers up for relatively minor problems with a coach seat -- problems that don't compromise the safety of the passenger in that seat, such as the headphone jack not working or the tray table not being level -- and I've never heard of a flight attendant getting in trouble for that kind of thing, either with their airline or with the FAA. (In those cases, the bumped-up passengers usually don't get the actual first-class service -- no fancy meal, no free drinks, etc.)


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Maui said:


> As I said before, I wonder how much of that was from getting off the plane first? You can easily gain close to that if that plane was as big and crowded as I think it must have been.


I'm almost positive this was the configuration of the plane (a Boeing 777). Presumably, "Amazing Race" rules preclude the teams from paying extra for United's "Economy Plus" seats; therefore, the two teams that stayed in coach would have been in Row 30 or behind, with Dan and Jordan somewhere in rows 8-15. And the exit door being used was, it appeared from one brief camera shot of the outside of the plane, the one between rows 9 and 11. (Door number "2L," as opposed to "1L.")


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I know if I was stuck in an unfavorable set of seats, I would go up and down the aisle during the flight, explaining that I'm in a race and need to get off the plane in a hurry. So when they turn off the seatbelt sign, people might let me get towards the front. Teams may try this and they never tell us.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I agree with everyone that the final task was just way too easy. There was just no way to make up any time after the flight. Even at the Industrial Light & Magic challenge, the cowboys had to wait for the Bros to finish.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought it was as much Leo and Mike (the cops) that had the say in U-Turning the beyotches as it was Brent and Caite, wasn't it? Seems to me I recall the cops drilling Caite along the lines of "and what do you do when you get to the U-Turn" and Caite's response something like "U-Turn the *bleep* out of 'em," or something like that.

I also agree with whomever posted that the friction between Brandy and Caite was such a large part of the race over several weeks that it warranted the coverage it got at the finish. If Brandy had kept her trap shut about the whole thing, or had pretended to accept Caite's apology (which apology wasn't really necessary), that would have been it.

I MUCH prefered that they did show it than to have them not show it and find out about it later.

BTW, did anyone notice if that first couple, who were Philiminated before the race even left US soil, were at the finish line? Or was it pretty much once they were Philimnated, it was as though they were never involved?

Not that they would agree to it, but if there was any team from this season that I wouldn't mind seeing in another competition it would be the Cowboy Brothers. I am SO glad they lasted as long as they did and not some whining, bickering drama queens that would have added more negativity each week - Dan and Jordan provided more than enough of that.

And I LOVED the conversation that Jet and Cord had at the airport when the window opened talking about grabbing Jordan by the back pack and slinging him backwards (or whatever it was they were saying). THAT was funny - especially with Dan standing behind them listening in.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

pendragn said:


> It was hysterical hearing Brandy complain about Caite holding a grudge and telling her to "grow up." So very ironic.
> 
> tk


In my industry (nuclear power) Brandy would be forced to pee in a cup.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maui said:


> As I said before, I wonder how much of that was from getting off the plane first? You can easily gain close to that if that plane was as big and crowded as I think it must have been.
> 
> The cowboys probably lost time on the memory challenge but they looked like the probably kicked the bros butts in lugging that chest down the streets.
> 
> 23 minutes does not seem like a huge margin when they probably gained a chunk of that just getting off the plane first.


In that same interview, they say:


> When we landed, we were the very first ones out of the plane and we got that *15-minute lead* and never looked back.





realityboy said:


> I agree with everyone that the final task was just way too easy. There was just no way to make up any time after the flight.


Again, in the LA Times interview, they said:


> When Daniel and I were carrying the trunks through San Francisco and we got to the Great American Music Hall, we knew we were in first. We finished each of the tasks ahead of Jet and Cord. We finished the memory task in like a minute. And at that point we knew, Holy crap, were about to win $1 million.





JLucPicard said:


> BTW, did anyone notice if that first couple, who were Philiminated before the race even left US soil, were at the finish line? Or was it pretty much once they were Philimnated, it was as though they were never involved?


That wasn't this season, that was last season (TAR 15).


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

BadlyDrawnBoy said:


> I've done US Immigration in Ireland before flying to the US





martinp13 said:


> From Canadia too


From Bermuda, too.


----------



## jneugeba (Jan 20, 2004)

trainman said:


> I'm almost positive this was the configuration of the plane (a Boeing 777). Presumably, "Amazing Race" rules preclude the teams from paying extra for United's "Economy Plus" seats; therefore, the two teams that stayed in coach would have been in Row 30 or behind, with Dan and Jordan somewhere in rows 8-15. And the exit door being used was, it appeared from one brief camera shot of the outside of the plane, the one between rows 9 and 11. (Door number "2L," as opposed to "1L.")


I'm pretty sure they were in a row with the bulkhead behind them, so they were either in 9 or 15, most likely 15 (9 is pretty desirable because it is in the mini-cabin.)


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

trainman said:


> What FAA rule do you think exists that covers a flight attendant moving passengers from coach into business class or first class during the flight? Sometimes they'll bump passengers up for relatively minor problems with a coach seat -- problems that don't compromise the safety of the passenger in that seat, such as the headphone jack not working or the tray table not being level -- and I've never heard of a flight attendant getting in trouble for that kind of thing, either with their airline or with the FAA. (In those cases, the bumped-up passengers usually don't get the actual first-class service -- no fancy meal, no free drinks, etc.)


Newer security rules prohibit going outside your cabin during flight. Econ stays in econ, first in first etc or so they say.

I do know for a fact that allowing someone to stay in a higher cabin than they pay for violates United rules or used to be. I read about an attendant on flyertalk that got in trouble for allowing a friend to move forward.

In the interview with the LA times, they said they just moved up for the end of the flight but that still against united airlines policy.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jneugeba said:


> I'm pretty sure they were in a row with the bulkhead behind them, so they were either in 9 or 15, most likely 15 (9 is pretty desirable because it is in the mini-cabin.)


It was certainly one of the two as they were clearly in United Business class seats.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

One of the worse endings ever. For me, it's as if Flo and Zac won all over again. When Dan and Jordan cut in line, it was over for me........extremely classless. Oh well, we've had a bunch of good seasons since Flo and Zac (and I should leave Zac out....he was a good guy saddled with an extremely bad person). Hopefully karma will catch up with Jordan and Dan eventually.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

Definitely a boring season finale. The challenges really had almost no opportunity to really screw up. (although the cowboys figured a way to mess up the ILM thing. Hey, maybe mention the fact that the other guy was spinning around? Hey, maybe man up a bit and take a step forward)

This episode was just too linear. No chances of wrong turns or bad decisions to affect the outcome.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

trainman said:


> What FAA rule do you think exists that covers a flight attendant moving passengers from coach into business class or first class during the flight? Sometimes they'll bump passengers up for relatively minor problems with a coach seat -- problems that don't compromise the safety of the passenger in that seat, such as the headphone jack not working or the tray table not being level -- and I've never heard of a flight attendant getting in trouble for that kind of thing, either with their airline or with the FAA. (In those cases, the bumped-up passengers usually don't get the actual first-class service -- no fancy meal, no free drinks, etc.)


Airlines will also move dead bodies up to first class.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article1530572.ece

I wonder if it is against TAR rules to fake being dead in order to get an upgrade.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> And wow did that one lez come off as a major biotch. Her own partner was embarrassed. And Caite put her in her place ... lol.


The lesbians did come off bitter, but how did Caite put her in her place...by also not winning and finishing in 3rd place? And quite possibly for the reason the lesbians said, not u-turning a stronger threat.

And talk about bitter...u-turning a team all because of one little "where is her tiara" comment. That was the only comment CBS could come up with, and you know if there were more, or a worse comment, CBS would have showed it instead of that one tiara comment that they showed about 8 times. I wonder how Caite will feel when she sees that other teams, including the brothers, also made fun of her...as did everyone watching on TV.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Dnamertz said:


> I wonder how Caite will feel when she sees that other teams, including the brothers, also made fun of her...as did everyone watching on TV.


Speak for yourself - I never made fun of her. I thought she was very unfairly treated.

Just sayin


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

miketx said:


> One of the worse endings ever. For me, it's as if Flo and Zac won all over again. When Dan and Jordan cut in line, it was over for me........extremely classless.


Absolutely classless, but in the end, it had absolutely nothing to do with the outcome. It's still one of those principle things though and it did tarnish them in a lot of peoples' eyes. Their "victory" came from sweet talking a stewardess into moving them up into the first class area for getting off the plane quicker.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> The lesbians did come off bitter, but how did Caite put her in her place...by also not winning and finishing in 3rd place? And quite possibly for the reason the lesbians said, not u-turning a stronger threat.


Anytime someone that does less well than you at something tries to give you tips on how to do it, it's always a tough sell. Caite made a good point, they did better at TAR than Brandy did, why should she listen Brandy's tips on how to do better at TAR?



Jebberwocky! said:


> Speak for yourself - I never made fun of her. I thought she was very unfairly treated.
> 
> Just sayin


I think people's impression of Caite was correct, but I think some of their treatment of her was uncalled for.

tk


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> The lesbians did come off bitter, but how did Caite put her in her place...by also not winning and finishing in 3rd place? And quite possibly for the reason the lesbians said, not u-turning a stronger threat.
> 
> And talk about bitter...u-turning a team all because of one little "where is her tiara" comment. That was the only comment CBS could come up with, and you know if there were more, or a worse comment, CBS would have showed it instead of that one tiara comment that they showed about 8 times. I wonder how Caite will feel when she sees that other teams, including the brothers, also made fun of her...as did everyone watching on TV.


Caite put her in her place by "dealing with it" as the mean one said. She dealt with it by u-turning her. She didn;t have to listen to her any more during the race until the end.

And it wasn't _just_ Caite's decision to u-turn her. There was a discussion between several teams (Caite & boyfriend, cops, maybe the cowboys, maybe the brothers) of who they should u-turn and the consensus was that the lesbians should go. It was Caite who did the u-turning and maybe she had the most reason to, but other people were in on it.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Speak for yourself - I never made fun of her. I thought she was very unfairly treated.
> 
> Just sayin


:up:


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I just watched the video clip. Wow. "That's all I have to say about that." Three minutes and thirty seconds worth is all.  What an ******.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> The lesbians did come off bitter, but how did Caite put her in her place...by also not winning and finishing in 3rd place? And quite possibly for the reason the lesbians said, not u-turning a stronger threat.
> 
> And talk about bitter...u-turning a team all because of one little "where is her tiara" comment. That was the only comment CBS could come up with, and you know if there were more, or a worse comment, CBS would have showed it instead of that one tiara comment that they showed about 8 times. I wonder how Caite will feel when she sees that other teams, including the brothers, also made fun of her...as did everyone watching on TV.


Like survivor TAR is also a social game. Brandy was unbelievably nasty and condescending to Caite and all the other teams. As a result, like a pebble in your shoe, they removed it. Being smart is one thing, acting smart is another. Brandy could, just as easily, ignored Caite or been nice to here and this would be a non issue. But, for the same reason as Joe earlier, they were so annoying that getting rid of them instead of a stronger team was more desirable.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Absolutely classless, but in the end, it had absolutely nothing to do with the outcome. It's still one of those principle things though and it did tarnish them in a lot of peoples' eyes. Their "victory" came from sweet talking a stewardess into moving them up into the first class area for getting off the plane quicker.


But if the challenges were actually challenges, that lead from the plane should not have carried over the whole leg.

That's the issue I've had with TAR the past few seasons. The challenges have been a cakewalk, for the most part. This season was a little better but this last leg was not a challenge for any of them. Putting people up in the order of elimination was too straight forward. It needed something more... like match the country / place / object as well.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Dnamertz said:


> And talk about bitter...u-turning a team all because of one little "where is her tiara" comment. That was the only comment CBS could come up with, and you know if there were more, or a worse comment, CBS would have showed it instead of that one tiara comment that they showed about 8 times.


There may have been many more (and perhaps worse) off camera. They didn't film every moment.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

NJChris said:


> But if the challenges were actually challenges, that lead from the plane should not have carried over the whole leg.
> 
> That's the issue I've had with TAR the past few seasons. The challenges have been a cakewalk, for the most part. This season was a little better but this last leg was not a challenge for any of them. Putting people up in the order of elimination was too straight forward. It needed something more... like match the country / place / object as well.


It'd be nice if they had to do mini-versions of some of the previous challenges kind of like they do with Survivor. Not going to hold my breath on that one though.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> And talk about bitter...u-turning a team all because of one little "where is her tiara" comment. That was the only comment CBS could come up with...


There was more than just that one comment made. Brandy mentioned on, I think, at least two occasions about how Caite's stupidity was available for viewing on YouTube. There were also a couple jabs at both Caite and her boyfriend for being 'stupid beautiful people' or something like that and several jabs about them just being simply 'stupid' or 'not intelligent'.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Jeeters said:


> There was more than just that one comment made. Brandy mentioned on, I think, at least two occasions about how Caite's stupidity was available for viewing on YouTube. There were also a couple jabs at both Caite and her boyfriend for being 'stupid beautiful people' or something like that and several jabs about them just being simply 'stupid' or 'not intelligent'.


far be it from me to defend Brandy (cause I truly hate her) but it should be pointed out that all those statements are true


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> their facebook page is pretty funny


Apparently they got tired of getting bashed on Facebook 'cause the page has been removed.

(OK, I don't know that _that's_ the reason it was removed... I'm just assUming.  )


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Newer security rules prohibit going outside your cabin during flight. Econ stays in econ, first in first etc or so they say.


That's not an FAA rule, though -- it's merely airline policy. (And it's really always been the case, even pre-9/11. Don't want the coach folks stinking up the first-class lavatory.  )


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Look, I chuckled when the YouTube stuff was brought up in episode 1. That's episode 1, folks. Not the finale, at the finish line, when Brandy really should have kept it to herself. GET OVER IT!

It reminds me of the Rob-n-Ambuh dynamic. Especially in their first season, half the other teams were obsessed with them, complaining about their Reality TV fame, etc. If Carol and Brandy had concentrated on the race, and not taken apparently every spare moment to crack on Caite, maybe they'd have been in the final three. (Oh, and Caite had her own obsession with Carol and Brandy, but they basically started it.)

I should separate Carol and Brandy here, as Carol didn't appear at all thrilled with Brandy's antics, particularly in the finale, and if reports posted here are to be believed, they separated.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Which season did they have the U-turn at the place where people were working on cars, and there was much discussion about it?

I don't like the U-turn, and I don't like its use as a personal vendetta vs. a strategic move, but it's part of the competition. Deal with it, indeed.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> It was certainly one of the two as they were clearly in United Business class seats.


The interview on People.com says they were on US Airways.



> *Getting moved to first class mid-flight in order to exit the plane first is one of the best strategies ever seen on the Race.*
> *Dan:* Amazingly, we were off the plane, through customs and into a taxi coming from a communist country in about three and a half minutes. We kept the lead throughout. While the cowboys physically caught up to us at Coit Tower, there was a mandatory 15-minute waiting period to get harnessed and do a safety thing. I was 80 percent done when they showed up. At the motion-capture thing, they were next to us but we were getting the clue when they were still on the first level. We ended up beating them by 25 minutes.
> *Jordan:* Daniels only now realizing how big of a move that was. In that clip, I had the biggest smile on my face because I knew how big of a coup that was. And to clarify, you cant buy first-class tickets but theres no rule that you cant befriend a flight attendant and get upgraded for free.
> *Dan:* Special love to Karen from US Airways.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

markz said:


> And it wasn't _just_ Caite's decision to u-turn her. There was a discussion between several teams (Caite & boyfriend, cops, maybe the cowboys, maybe the brothers) of who they should u-turn and the consensus was that the lesbians should go. It was Caite who did the u-turning and maybe she had the most reason to, but other people were in on it.


Sure the copes talking them into u-turning someone other than themselves...makes perfect sense. As the cops said (I don't remember the exact words) but they said they got their little guard dogs (the models) to u-turn another team. Caite only wanted to u-turn the lesbians, and the cops urged her on...before she came to her senses and maybe u-turned the cops.

And if you remember, the brothers were against u-turning the lesbians, they thought the smart move was to u-turn a strong team. They told that to Caite and to the cameras.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

pendragn said:


> Caite made a good point, they did better at TAR than Brandy did, why should she listen Brandy's tips on how to do better at TAR?


Um, because Brandy was right.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> There was more than just that one comment made. Brandy mentioned on, I think, at least two occasions about how Caite's stupidity was available for viewing on YouTube. There were also a couple jabs at both Caite and her boyfriend for being 'stupid beautiful people' or something like that and several jabs about them just being simply 'stupid' or 'not intelligent'.


Oh, there were plenty of comments made only to the cameras, but I'm talking about comments that Caite knew about. If we want to talk about comments made only to the cameras, Caite made plenty of similar comments herself.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Apparently they got tired of getting bashed on Facebook 'cause the page has been removed.
> 
> (OK, I don't know that _that's_ the reason it was removed... I'm just assUming.  )


It will be back, it was u-turned.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

trainman said:


> That's not an FAA rule, though -- it's merely airline policy. (And it's really always been the case, even pre-9/11. Don't want the coach folks stinking up the first-class lavatory.  )


According to a pilot friend, they did that based on an interpretation of some FAA reg. My guess is that they interpreted that rule in their favor, of course.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

laria said:


> The interview on People.com says they were on US Airways.


The counter they checked in at said united and the seats were the same as United Business. US and UA are mostly all code share now. I haven't flown in US transpac so I don't know what their seats look like but there isn't any thing like that on their web site.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Maui said:


> Caite was a big whiner also and I got lost count how many times she said "I just want to hit you in the face right now" or some such statement.


It seems that while other teams get chastised for their negativity, Caite mostly gets a pass on here. Why is that?


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> It seems that while other teams get chastised for their negativity, Caite mostly gets a pass on here. Why is that?


I don't know, I hated them. They were ugly, ugly people, especially to each other. I wanted them out from early on, but I felt the same way about the brothers half the time. I agree that they didn't cheat, but thought the whole cutting in line was cheap and meaningless, though at the time they thought it might make a difference. The cowboys probably just couldn't think of a way tget him out of line that wasn't physical. His attempts at justifiing his place in line were pathetic though. Just be a man and say "I cut, so what?"


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

kettledrum said:


> It seems that while other teams get chastised for their negativity, Caite mostly gets a pass on here. Why is that?


I don't think she gets a pass, not many people were rooting for her team at the end.

She came in 3rd, and actually got to finish the race and during the dialogue it appeared she was going to drop the rivalry (real or not?) but then the lesbian started talking and it made caite look good, and the lesbian was left looking as a very ugly person (on the inside) and bitter.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

kettledrum said:


> It seems that while other teams get chastised for their negativity, Caite mostly gets a pass on here. Why is that?


I haven't seen her getting a pass on here. I did like what she said to Carol & Brandy at the finish line.

This year there were so many teams I disliked. I didn't like Caite & Brent, Dan & Jordan, Joe & Heidi, or Carol & Brandy. Actually it was usually just one team member I disliked, but it made me root against them as a team. All the constant bickering and posturing was annoying.

I have no problem with Caite u-turning Carol & Brandy for whatever reason she chose. It was her right to use it how she saw fit, and she chose to go for personal reasons. I am not so sure I wouldn't have done the same just to get rid of a pain in the a$$ team. Maybe she should have u-turned a stronger team, but maybe by u-turning the lesbians, she was able to focus more on the game instead of the petty crap and make herself part of a stronger team. The pettiness could have been distracting her (as well as being distracted by shiny objects).


----------



## jneugeba (Jan 20, 2004)

laria said:


> The interview on People.com says they were on US Airways.


US Air does not fly PVG-SFO. They were on United. The "bros" are morons.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Amazing Race like Survivor develops alliances. She was clearly in an alliance with some of the teams and they decided what they were going to do. The lesbians had no other alliances it appears and so probably wasn't able to strike any deals.

They made a big deal about the cutting in line but I really don't see that made any difference. In the end it seems to me it was the Taxis that made the difference.
This is an international flight and as a result they had to go through customs. It's really hard to know how much the first class thing made a difference relative to all the other delays you can experience leaving the airport.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jneugeba said:


> US Air does not fly PVG-SFO. They were on United. The "bros" are morons.


yep...we saw the plane at the gate...it was United


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Amazing Race like Survivor develops alliances. She was clearly in an alliance with some of the teams and they decided what they were going to do. The lesbians had no other alliances it appears and so probably wasn't able to strike any deals.
> 
> They made a big deal about the cutting in line but I really don't see that made any difference. In the end it seems to me it was the Taxis that made the difference.
> This is an international flight and as a result they had to go through customs. It's really hard to know how much the first class thing made a difference relative to all the other delays you can experience leaving the airport.


The taxi split the last two groups but the brothers got the lead on the plane and never lost it.

My only real problem with the last leg was the Lucasfilm challenge. They should have started them all from different corners so that they didn't end up needing to be in the same spot. Of course, the cowboys didn't help but not figuring out the rotation trick quicker.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The taxi split the last two groups but the brothers got the lead on the plane and never lost it.
> 
> My only real problem with the last leg was the Lucasfilm challenge. They should have started them all from different corners so that they didn't end up needing to be in the same spot. Of course, the cowboys didn't help but not figuring out the rotation trick quicker.


Acutally, if you watch when Caite finishes, she is in a different spot than the Cowboy. So, it looks like their maze was different. When the cowboy ran in to Jordan, he was only at his first checkpoint.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Oh, there were plenty of comments made only to the cameras, but I'm talking about comments that Caite knew about. If we want to talk about comments made only to the cameras, Caite made plenty of similar comments herself.


While they didn't show a lot of negative comments made by Carol and Brandy directly to the other teams, they did show Phil asking the other teams who they wanted to be eliminated, and most of them wanted Carol and Brandy gone, so there must have been enough negativity emanating from their team in order for all the other teams to want them out of the race.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TriBruin said:


> Acutally, if you watch when Caite finishes, she is in a different spot than the Cowboy. So, it looks like their maze was different. When the cowboy ran in to Jordan, he was only at his first checkpoint.


It looked to me like they just started wherever they wanted when they got out there, and the cowboys just had the terrible luck to start in exactly the wrong spot at the wrong time to get stuck together in the corner like that.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The taxi split the last two groups but the brothers got the lead on the plane and never lost it.
> 
> My only real problem with the last leg was the Lucasfilm challenge. They should have started them all from different corners so that they didn't end up needing to be in the same spot. Of course, the cowboys didn't help but not figuring out the rotation trick quicker.


It is true the brothers had the lead the whole time but they were very close in the Lucas challenge(literally and physically). We really don't know how many minutes it took for them to finish after the brothers left. Figuring out how to read the spinning clue may have taken longer then it appeared.

I surmise that the cowboys could have easily taken the lead at that point but things like taxis, and even the puzzle totally put them put them in the wrong direction. I think the lead the first class gave them was totally inconsequential. It was all the little steps they just did slower from Lucas onward.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> Um, because Brandy was right.


How was she right? She said they should have gotten rid of the Cowboys. the Cowboys didn't win the brothers did.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

JFriday said:


> How was she right? She said they should have gotten rid of the Cowboys. the Cowboys didn't win the brothers did.


The cowboys did finish ahead of the models. She was right that they should have gotten rid of a strong team.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Like survivor TAR is also a social game. Brandy was unbelievably nasty and condescending to Caite and all the other teams. As a result, like a pebble in your shoe, they removed it. Being smart is one thing, acting smart is another. Brandy could, just as easily, ignored Caite or been nice to here and this would be a non issue. But, for the same reason as Joe earlier, they were so annoying that getting rid of them instead of a stronger team was more desirable.


I'm not sure how long the U-Turn has been in effect, only a couple of years I think, but one of the reasons I've always liked TAR above all other of these type reality shows is it's purity. You run the best race, get some luck, and you're going to win.

Now with the U-Turn, like in Survivor, if you're too good, another team can say, those guys are just too good, let's U-Turn them.

I'm not sure it adds much to the show. I like that it's a skill show mainly, and not a show where if you rub somebody the wrong way, they have a way to slow you down.

-smak-


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> The cowboys did finish ahead of the models. She was right that they should have gotten rid of a strong team.


That isn't necessarily the right choice. Better to get U-Turn a team you think you can beat because of their added task. If a strong team is right on your heals, you might be better off delaying a weaker team that's farther behind, especially if you're not on a strong team yourself.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

laria said:


> It looked to me like they just started wherever they wanted when they got out there, and the cowboys just had the terrible luck to start in exactly the wrong spot at the wrong time to get stuck together in the corner like that.


They did but before starting to navigate the maze the screen was just a large star field with a blue starting point. If they didn't have a starting the point then the path of the maze may have taken them outside the boundaries of the equipment.

What also amazed me was the motion capture equipment was able to differentiate between multiple players/teams. I looked and didn't see anything different with the balls (such as one being green the other red, etc.). I didn't know that equipment could do that.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Einselen said:


> What also amazed me was the motion capture equipment was able to differentiate between multiple players/teams. I looked and didn't see anything different with the balls (such as one being green the other red, etc.). I didn't know that equipment could do that.


The Project Natal software for the Xbox can differentiate four people, and that's without any balls at all. Project Natal has a smaller area to watch, but it's also confined to the Xbox hardware. I'm certain ILM has better hardware than that. 

tk


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pendragn said:


> The Project Natal software for the Xbox can differentiate four people, and that's without any balls at all. Project Natal has a smaller area to watch, but it's also confined to the Xbox hardware. I'm certain ILM has better hardware than that.
> 
> tk


True I guess. Not saying it isn't possible and that ILM wouldn't be able to do that, but from my general understanding of things most motion capture is done with just one person doing motions that are needed for the games or computer generated movies and not any interaction between multiple parties.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, the balls on the suit seemed like they weren't actually used. I actually thought it was a cool task though. It was funny that one team (the cowboys I think?) didn't seem to really figure out the 'get the guy to spin on purpose to make the text go slower' part.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

mattack said:


> Yeah, the balls on the suit seemed like they weren't actually used. I actually thought it was a cool task though. It was funny that one team (the cowboys I think?) didn't seem to really figure out the 'get the guy to spin on purpose to make the text go slower' part.


Especially since, I think, the other guy was doing it 6 inches away from him.

-smak-


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

At least something good came out of the race, The *****'s broke up and now live on different side's of the country....lol


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Einselen said:


> True I guess. Not saying it isn't possible and that ILM wouldn't be able to do that, but from my general understanding of things most motion capture is done with just one person doing motions that are needed for the games or computer generated movies and not any interaction between multiple parties.


What about CGI scenes where two characters are present? You don't think they have each of them film the scene separately and then splice to two together, do you?


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

smak said:


> I'm not sure how long the U-Turn has been in effect, only a couple of years I think, but one of the reasons I've always liked TAR above all other of these type reality shows is it's purity. You run the best race, get some luck, and you're going to win.
> 
> Now with the U-Turn, like in Survivor, if you're too good, another team can say, those guys are just too good, let's U-Turn them.
> 
> ...


Well, according to Wiki, the Yield has been in effect since season 5 and that is largely similar to the U-Turn though less interesting. They've had some sort of 'slow another team behind me down' effect for all but 4 seasons. With a U-Turn at least, if you're good it may be less of a delay than a yield and if you're not, it may be devastatingly longer like the morse code was this year.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

While using a U-Turn or Yield can have a serious effect on the team targeted, their presence has an effect on the overall game. As many have suggested, the big race is who comes in first at the end, all you need to do is not come in last in each of the individual segments.
Prizes for arriving first is one way to get people to hurry during a segment. The potential to be yielded or U-turned is another. The only way to be sure you won't be the target is to not be at that point last.

Both of these server to spur people on, above and beyond the need to not show up last.

My 2 cents on whether to use it on a strong or weak team: You should always use it on a team that it has a good chance to eliminate, usually one you think is currently back in the pack. Using it on a strong team who's currently running 2nd of a large group is quite possibly going to slow them down, but not sure to result in their elimination. With an equalizer the next morning the only lasting result is you annoyed a strong team, not a benefit to you.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I peeked at Wikipedia to double check something and saw that it was pointed out that Brent performed 7 of the roadblocks. It mentions no information if that violated the "no more than 6 roadblocks" rule, as well as no information if this were to result in a penalty.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Idearat said:


> I peeked at Wikipedia to double check something and saw that it was pointed out that Brent performed 7 of the roadblocks. It mentions no information if that violated the "no more than 6 roadblocks" rule, as well as no information if this were to result in a penalty.


But also does that count the one the puzzle challenge Roadblock that mandantory for the team member that did not do the previous Roadblock?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> What about CGI scenes where two characters are present? You don't think they have each of them film the scene separately and then splice to two together, do you?


Thing is what limited info I know about motion capture is that it is used to get a general idea of movement based off the actor, athlete or just random person in general and not used to be a frame by frame exact representation of the person. EA does not have Lebron James come in and dunk over Rasheed Wallace, they have Lebron James come in and do some motion capture, which includes dunking and have Rasheed come in and do his own motion capture.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Thing is what limited info I know about motion capture is that it is used to get a general idea of movement based off the actor, athlete or just random person in general and not used to be a frame by frame exact representation of the person. EA does not have Lebron James come in and dunk over Rasheed Wallace, they have Lebron James come in and do some motion capture, which includes dunking and have Rasheed come in and do his own motion capture.


Sure, it can be done that way, especially for video games where you just need to create all the possible movements, and then the computer puts them together. But what about for movies where motion capture is used to create a scene? Do you think that Sam Worthington and Zoe Saldana filmed all their scenes for Avatar separate from each other and then James Cameron just put them together in the editing bay?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sure, it can be done that way, especially for video games where you just need to create all the possible movements, and then the computer puts them together. But what about for movies where motion capture is used to create a scene? Do you think that Sam Worthington and Zoe Saldana filmed all their scenes for Avatar separate from each other and then James Cameron just put them together in the editing bay?


Possibly, it depends on how much motion capture is used vs. filling in the gaps (like in hand animated films having the key shots with other artist doing the in betweens). I am sure the DVD has some special features which describe the entire making of the film. This challenge though seemed like basic motion capture of just the key joints (knee, elbow, head position, etc.) and not the more advance motion captures used in films like Avatar.


----------

